# S & W 99 ??



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a chance to by an ex Law Enforcement Model 99 for $350.00 Is this a good deal? I don't know too much about the 99. Can anyone give me some information on them. I mean those of you that have one or had one. 
Thanks!


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Get it if you are still looking. I know this thread is old but I wouldn't trade mine for anything. I have carried it for four years and love it. The trigger takes some getting used to but not long.


----------

